# Funn Skinny RL Urban Camo Saddle...



## Something Clever... (Feb 8, 2005)

I just ordered one of these for my urban ride. Anyone else riding one of these? How do you like it?


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

That saddle is the Race Light, I have the Full Throttle. I ordered it last summer expecting a relatively cushy saddle, more for trail and freeride and what I got was a good looking strong saddle that is hard as a rock. I run it on my Spec. Enduro and it is ok, but I wouldn't recommend landing on it very hard, it is not forgiving. That being said, since yours is the Race Lite, I would imagine it is of the same high quality as mine, but even less padded for weight purposes. Whatever that means to you, at least I hope it helps.


----------



## Something Clever... (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't really plan on landing on it much at all. It is more for riding around looking for some urban/trials goodness. I have gotten real good at not ever touching the seat when landing...


----------

